# Josh 6:22



## clark thompson (Aug 23, 2016)

Joshua 6:22
KJV 22 But Joshua had said unto the two men that had spied out the country, Go into the harlot's house, and bring out thence the woman, and all that she hath, as ye sware unto her.
ECB 22 And to the two men who spied the land, Yah Shua says, Go into the house of the woman, and bring out the woman and all she has, as you oathed to her.

These are my thoughts.
We are to keep our promises but as Jesus said it is better for us not to make promises.


----------



## clark thompson (Sep 21, 2016)

Joshua 6:23
KJV 23 And the young men that were spies went in, and brought out Rahab, and her father, and her mother, and her brethren, and all that she had; and they brought out all her kindred, and left them without the camp of Israel.
ECB 23 And the lads, the spies go in, and bring out Rachab and her father and her mother and her brothers and all she has; and they bring out all her family, and leave them outside the camp of Yisra El:

These are my thoughts.
through Jesus we are brought out of destruction that the world faces.


----------



## KeithW (Sep 21, 2016)

clark thompson said:


> Joshua 6:22
> KJV 22 But Joshua had said unto the two men that had spied out the country, Go into the harlot's house, and bring out thence the woman, and all that she hath, as ye sware unto her.
> ECB 22 And to the two men who spied the land, Yah Shua says, Go into the house of the woman, and bring out the woman and all she has, as you oathed to her.
> 
> ...


Well, that is not really what Jesus said. Jesus said,



KJV said:


> Mat. 5:34 But I say unto you, *Swear *not at all; neither *by heaven*; for it is God's throne:
> 
> Mat. 5:36 Neither shalt thou *swear by thy head*, because thou canst not make one hair white or black.
> 
> ...


Jesus said do not swear by things, but let your promises simply be promises (which you keep).



KJV said:


> Mat. 5:33-37 ¶ Again, ye have heard that it hath been said by them of old time, Thou shalt not forswear thyself, but shalt perform unto the Lord thine oaths: But I say unto you, *Swear not *at all; neither *by heaven*; for it is God's throne: *Nor by the earth*; for it is his footstool: neither by Jerusalem; for it is the city of the great King. *Neither* shalt thou *swear by thy head*, because thou canst not make one hair white or black. *But let your communication be, Yea, yea; Nay, nay*: for whatsoever is more than these cometh of evil.



Regarding Joshua 6:22, the woman's name was Rahab.



KJV said:


> Jos. 2:1 And Joshua the son of Nun sent out of Shittim two men to spy secretly, saying, Go view the land, even Jericho. And they went, and came into an harlot's house, named *Rahab*, and lodged there.


She believed and declared that the God of Israel was the LORD God in heaven and in earth. She said that she knew that the LORD had given the land she was in to Israel and sought protection from being killed.



KJV said:


> Jos. 2:9-14 And she said unto the men, I know that the LORD hath given you the land, and that your terror is fallen upon us, and that all the inhabitants of the land faint because of you. For we have heard how the LORD dried up the water of the Red sea for you, when ye came out of Egypt; and what ye did unto the two kings of the Amorites, that were on the other side Jordan, Sihon and Og, whom ye utterly destroyed. And as soon as we had heard these things, our hearts did melt, neither did there remain any more courage in any man, because of you: for *the LORD your God, he is God in heaven above, and in earth beneath*. Now therefore, I pray you, swear unto me by the LORD, since I have shewed you kindness, that ye will also shew kindness unto my father's house, and give me a true token: And that ye will save alive my father, and my mother, and my brethren, and my sisters, and all that they have, and deliver our lives from death. And the men answered her, Our life for yours, if ye utter not this our business. And it shall be, when the LORD hath given us the land, that we will deal kindly and truly with thee.


Now if the woman had not believed in God, declared Him as God, hid the spies of Israel, and sought protection from God's destruction she would have been killed like the rest of the people of the city.

There is a woman named "Rachab" in the line which led to Jesus.



KJV said:


> Mat. 1:5 And Salmon begat Booz of *Rachab*; and Booz begat Obed of Ruth; and Obed begat Jesse;


This "Rachab" is "Rahab".



NIV1984 said:


> Mat 1:5 Salmon the father of Boaz, whose mother was *Rahab*, Boaz the father of Obed, whose mother was Ruth, Obed the father of Jesse,


About this same Rahab and faith,



KJV said:


> Heb. 11:31 By faith *the harlot Rahab *perished not with them that believed not, when she had received the spies with peace.


This same Rahab and a faith which justifies and produces works.



KJV said:


> James 2:25 Likewise also was not *Rahab the harlot *justified by works, when she had received the messengers, and had sent them out another way?


So if the spies would not have made a promise to Rahab to protect her and her family, and kept that promise, then Jesus Christ would not have been born. She also would not have been held up as an example of faith, a faith which justifies and produces works.

So promises are a good thing. When we were children we added to our promises, "cross my heart and hope to die". Jesus says don't add this last part. Just keep your promises.


----------



## KeithW (Sep 21, 2016)

clark thompson said:


> through Jesus we are brought out of destruction that the world faces.


Yes. Very good. God has promised that He will judge the world and bring destruction on it. And He promised that salvation is only through Jesus Christ. And He has said He is faithful to keep His promises. And our faith is based on that God has both the ability to do what He has promised, but that He is also faithful to keep His promises.



KJV said:


> Rom. 4:20-22 He [Abraham] staggered not at *the promise of God* through unbelief; but was strong in faith, giving glory to God; And *being fully persuaded that, what he had promised, he was able also to perform*. And therefore it was imputed to him for righteousness.


I personally find great comfort in thinking on God's faithfulness to keep His promises.


----------



## clark thompson (Oct 19, 2016)

Joshua 6:24
KJV 24 And they burnt the city with fire, and all that was therein: only the silver, and the gold, and the vessels of brass and of iron, they put into the treasury of the house of the LORD.
ECB 24 and they burn the city and all therein with fire: only, they give the silver and the gold and the instruments of copper and of iron to the treasury of the house of Yah Veh.

These are my thoughts.
We have to be willing to give everything we have back to the Lord.


----------

